# Organs wanted! NSFW



## gyr6363 (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't understand the appeal of NSFW drawings where characters are stuffed with penis/tentacles/whatever up to or above their stomach.

I look at these drawings and I'm just like '......wuht.' 0.o

The worst thing is, there is NEVER any blood. NEVER. I'm sorry, but I like my art to be somewhat anatomically accurate, and I KNOW there aren't THAT MANY furry characters out there made out of rubber. So my question is....WHY???!!!

It's just weird and gross, and doesn't make ANY sense....WHYYY?!?!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

Cuz it gets people off.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 21, 2013)

It arouses their cocks and makes them grab hold.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> It arouses their cocks and makes them grab hold.


This is the best thing I've heard all day xD


----------



## Saga (Jun 21, 2013)

*[NSFW]*LOL SEXY AMIRITE :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2013)

What the heck is this thread about, I mean it doesn't feel like a real art discussion. This is more of a complaint of someone's fetish. Yeah moving it to the Den.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 21, 2013)

Fetishes are fucking stupid.

More at eleven.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

Saga said:


> *[NSFW]*LOL SEXY AMIRITE :V


HOLY SHIT. WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME?


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 21, 2013)

Idk i like it just for the absurdness but you're right someone needs to add blood to the mix to spice it up. :evil:

edit: my god that gif has scarred me for life!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 21, 2013)

gyr6363 said:


> I'm sorry, but I like my art to be somewhat anatomically accurate


I'm sorry OP, I have some bad news for you.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 21, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> my god that gif has scarred me for life!



You poor thing.

You really have no clue what horrors lurk underneath the fabric of the internet, do you?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

All our problems are solved. Yet another thread has come to complain about a fetish.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> All our problems are solved. Yet another thread has come to complain about a fetish.



Wait you don't make threads complaining about fetishes? Man you need a hobby or something.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 21, 2013)

I thought it said "Orgasms wanted" at first, which would have told me that you know what you want and you want what you know.


----------



## Kirra-The-Cat (Jun 21, 2013)

well any time i hear any thing about a fetish i think of 4chan the dark horrors of the internet -points at 4chan- i blame you for all fetish's


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 21, 2013)

Saga said:


> *[NSFW]*LOL SEXY AMIRITE :V



That made laugh way too hard


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 21, 2013)

Kirra-The-Cat said:


> well any time i hear any thing about a fetish i think of 4chan the dark horrors of the internet -points at 4chan- i blame you for all fetish's



4chan is only entry-level.

[video=youtube;lKfupO4ZzPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKfupO4ZzPs[/video]


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 21, 2013)

Recent posts remind me of certain friends. . .


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2013)

Kirra-The-Cat said:


> well any time i hear any thing about a fetish i think of 4chan the dark horrors of the internet -points at 4chan- i blame you for all fetish's


You must be new here. /WillyWonkameme

On topic, what the fuck.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 21, 2013)

Machine said:


> /WillyWonkameme



*YOU* must be new here.


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2013)

Saliva said:


> *YOU* must be new here.


I WAS FOOLING AROUND GAWD. >:V


----------



## Kirra-The-Cat (Jun 21, 2013)

Machine said:


> You must be new here. /WillyWonkameme
> On topic, what the fuck.


Well i am new i just joined today-waves - nice two meet you




Saliva said:


> 4chan is only entry-level.


o-o' it is?


----------



## gyr6363 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm asking what the appeal of it is, and why so many artists like it. It just bugs the crap out of me, especially when the character on the receiving end appears to enjoy it, and I'm just like '...Err....You would die from that....'


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 21, 2013)

Kirra-The-Cat said:


> nice *two* meet you



what.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 21, 2013)

Saliva said:


> what.



Saliva say what what?


----------



## Kirra-The-Cat (Jun 21, 2013)

Saliva said:


> what.



i messed up its 'to' sorry


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2013)

Saliva said:


> what.


Smile and nod, just smile and nod.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of it either, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Saga (Jun 22, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> edit: my god that gif has scarred me for life!





Falaffel said:


> HOLY SHIT. WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME?


I made the nsfw tage extra obvious this time
You were warned.
Maybe Ill do *[**N**S**F**W] *from now on :v


----------



## Machine (Jun 22, 2013)

Guys, what's in the gif?

I'd play it, but I have my dad playing Candy Crush ten feet away from me. >:I


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Machine said:


> Guys, what's in the gif?
> 
> I'd play it, but I have my dad playing Candy Crush ten feet away from me. >:I


super hardcore hentai where giant penis is inserted in Kawaii girl with no organs. Her skins raps perfectly around the monsterous cock. Milking it.


----------



## Saga (Jun 22, 2013)

Machine said:


> Guys, what's in the gif?
> 
> I'd play it, but I have my dad playing Candy Crush ten feet away from me. >:I



Nothin. Just a short video on how to manage finances.


----------



## Machine (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> super hardcore hentai where giant penis is inserted in Kawaii girl with no organs. Her skins raps perfectly around the monsterous cock. Milking it.


Sooo, what happens 50% of the time in hentai?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> Nothin. Just a short video on how to manage finances.



It is some super hardcore advice, I wouldn't watch it around your father it might make him feel like he's managing his finances poorly. Safer to stick on some rough loli rape.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Machine said:


> Sooo, what happens 50% of the time in hentai?


they have regular sex with-out the x 2 expansion of the stomach forming a perfect mold of the dick.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 22, 2013)

Who doesn't like a bit of stomach and/or throat bulging? :v


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 22, 2013)

^ i know i do. Nothing sexier than a girls innards taking the shape of my giant cock.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2013)

I've seen videos of it happening IRL. Scary shit. D:


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've seen videos of it happening IRL. Scary shit. D:


Wait....
What?
People can't possibly have a dick of this magnitude D:


----------



## Percy (Jun 22, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> ^ i know i do. Nothing sexier than a girls innards taking the shape of my giant cock.


Oh god what did I stumble upon


----------



## Demensa (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Wait....
> What?
> People can't possibly have a dick of this magnitude D:



I would doubt it as well, but my friends have described to me some videos where you can see the shape of _other _objects through the person's stomach.

_ugghhhh._


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 22, 2013)

This thread is the end of faf.


Nice knowing you all


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Wait....
> What?
> People can't possibly have a dick of this magnitude D:


People can't but that doesn't stop people from using "things"


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I would doubt it as well, but my friends have described to me some videos where you can see the shape of _other _objects through the person's stomach.
> 
> _ugghhhh._





Mentova said:


> People can't but that doesn't stop people from using "things"


I sometimes just say 'disgusting.' or 'nasty'
Now i'm about to spew my feelings for this topic all over the floor.
The thought of what happens to your organs.


I need to take a shower.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 22, 2013)

Shorwers are for metrosexuals  :v






I still have no idea what's happening here


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 22, 2013)

Good thing I got in here before this gets locked. I'll bat the mods away with the little time I have left.


I suppose some people find it pleasant enough. Not really my thing, but I don't judge. How could I? I'm sure we all have some great sexual fetish that we can enjoy. Just look inside your heart, you'll find it.


----------



## Saga (Jun 22, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've seen videos of it happening IRL. Scary shit. D:


I saw a gif of that and I was looking for it but couldnt find it =p

*Edit*: Found it...
These gifs are going to be the end of me.
*[NSFW]*link


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> I saw a gif of that and I was looking for it but couldnt find it =p
> 
> *Edit*: Found it...
> These gifs are going to be the end of me.
> *[NSFW]*link




I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> *[NSFW]*link



~_feels like the fiiiiirst time, feels like the very first time_~


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> *[NSFW]*LOL SEXY AMIRITE :V


I have seen a vid of a dude doing that with a horse dildo *shudders*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Good thing I got in here before this gets locked. I'll bat the mods away with the little time I have left.
> 
> 
> I suppose some people find it pleasant enough. Not really my thing, but I don't judge. How could I? I'm sure we all have some great sexual fetish that we can enjoy. Just look inside your heart, you'll find it.



Futa rox my sox.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 22, 2013)

Mr Hands showed us that pretending your passageways are completely straight and several inches wide leads to a perforated colon and death.
What is it with this fandom and the obsession with inhumanly large dongs?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 22, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Mr Hands showed us that pretending your passageways are completely straight and several inches wide leads to a perforated colon and death.
> What is it with this fandom and the obsession with inhumanly large dongs?



>inhumanly
>Furry fandom


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> *[NSFW]*link


"Hey Samantha, what do you want to do today?"
"I wanna see how far you can put your arm in my vagina!"
"Fun, i'll get the camera"


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> super hardcore hentai where giant penis is inserted in Kawaii girl with no organs. Her skins raps perfectly around the monsterous cock. Milking it.



You should be a graphic novelist.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Futa rox my sox.



have you considered

men


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> "Hey Samantha, what do you want to do today?"
> "I wanna see how far you can put your arm in my vagina!"
> "Fun, i'll get the camera"



My god . . .


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 22, 2013)

Why the fuck did i click that link O.O


----------



## Kirra-The-Cat (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> "Hey Samantha, what do you want to do today?"
> "I wanna see how far you can put your arm in my vagina!"
> "Fun, i'll get the camera"



Well then o-o


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> have you considered
> 
> men



But that would be gay.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> My god . . .





Kirra-The-Cat said:


> Well then o-o


A wise squirrel/bread/sergal/squirrel again once said -
                 The internet makes men of us all. Even the women.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 22, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> this fandom



I swear to fucking *god*....


----------



## Kirra-The-Cat (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> A wise squirrel/bread/sergal/squirrel again once said -
> The internet makes men of us all. Even the women.



.... i dont want to be a man o-o'


----------



## BRN (Jun 22, 2013)

unashamedly into this and willing to answer questions

night night


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 22, 2013)

nsfw?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> nsfw?



Of course you made it a damn fox :c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 22, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Of course you made it a damn fox :c



i think i intended it to be a generic canid more on the husky side. NOT EVERYTHING IS ABOUT YOU


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i think i intended it to be a generic canid more on the husky side. NOT EVERYTHING IS ABOUT YOU



THAT'S where you're wrong.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i think i intended it to be a generic canid more on the husky side. NOT EVERYTHING IS ABOUT YOU



I donno I thought it looked kinda fox like :C


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> *[NSFW]*link


(nsfw I guess gosh)
And we all know what comes after that...


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Icky said:


> And we all know what comes after that...


ilu <3
and yeah... I was expecting that to happen D:


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Keep the NSFW links flowin! i love em.


----------



## Saga (Jun 23, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> Keep the NSFW links flowin!* i love em.*


Wat.
Okay...
[nsfw anyways]This shit aint safe for yo' job y0.


----------



## gyr6363 (Jun 23, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Mr Hands showed us that pretending your passageways are completely straight and several inches wide leads to a perforated colon and death.
> What is it with this fandom and the obsession with inhumanly large dongs?



That's what I'm trying to figure out o.0


----------



## Generalissimo (Jun 23, 2013)

I mistook this thread for organ donations. I was horribly mistaken...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 23, 2013)

WHAT THE LITERAL FUCK IS HAPPENING?!


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> nsfw?



This is how I thought people worked when I was 5. Except without the references to cum and dick chutes.

BRAIN HEART BELLY POOPER


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> nsfw?


Ohhhh my damit you were gone forever, and you come back with this? 
Trousengliemien


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> BRAIN HEART BELLY POOPER


My brain meshed these words together and i confused myself :I

I was trying to figure out what the fuck a BRAIN-HEART-BELLY-POOPER was.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> My brain meshed these words together and i confused myself :I
> 
> I was trying to figure out what the fuck a BRAIN-HEART-BELLY-POOPER was.


Well, the brain is the main control center of the body. In a way, it is the thing causing our blood to pump through the body, our belly to digest things, and our intestines to push poop out. 
So in a way, there's a BRAIN-HEART-BELLY-POOPER in us all.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> So in a way, there's a BRAIN-HEART-BELLY-POOPER in us all.



...That was beautiful.


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Mr Hands showed us that pretending your passageways are completely straight and several inches wide leads to a perforated colon and death.
> What is it with this fandom and the obsession with inhumanly large dongs?


Furry is all about the cock. The bigger, the better.

Also, it's art, so it's not hurting anybody, hurrrr.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> Furry is all about the cock. The bigger, the better.


Fuck, I must've joined the wrong fandom then. I was looking for the animal people one. :C


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Fuck, I must've joined the wrong fandom then. I was looking for the animal people one. :C


Let me know when you find it :V


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Fuck, I must've joined the wrong fandom then. I was looking for the animal people one. :C


Nothing can escape the wrath of rule 34. It's like a black hole.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 23, 2013)

How bad can it-


Saga said:


> *[NSFW]*LOL SEXY AMIRITE :V


WHY


----------



## Aetius (Jun 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> Furry is all about the cock. The bigger, the better.



Until 60% of the furry population gets wiped out from Anal Prolapse.


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Until 60% of the furry population gets wiped out from Anal Prolapse.


Natural selection will get its job done.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Fuck, I must've joined the wrong fandom then. I was looking for the animal people one. :C



I think those people were scared away a long time ago.

As you can see from FA, it's been about dog bones for a long time. Hell, FA got big because SheezyArt banned adult art.
"As a result, some artists specializing in furry adult works left SheezyArt following the ban to such galleries as Fur Affinity and y!Gallery, both of which were believed to be both furry-friendly and all-inclusive."  -Wikifur

So FA was designed from the start to be a hugbox. And since FA is big in the fandom, we get giant penises everywhere.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 23, 2013)

Saga said:


> Wat.
> Okay...
> [nsfw anyways]This shit aint safe for yo' job y0.


I need to quit clicking stuff


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 23, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I need to quit clicking stuff



I know the feeling. But I'm just so damn curious.

What the fuck is wrong with these people?!


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> I know the feeling. But I'm just so damn curious.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with these people?!


Sex sells?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> Sex sells?


Sex sells... lets rip off each others nuts!


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

Saga said:


> Wat.
> Okay...
> [nsfw anyways]This shit aint safe for yo' job y0.



OMFG you just trolled the shit out of me i had my volume up full blast and my parents are down stairs :O


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Sex sells... lets rip off each others nuts!


Hey, you just made a shitton of yen (assuming these are all anime), why not go nuts? ;3


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> Hey, you just made a shitton of yen (assuming these are all anime), why not go nuts? ;3


It wasn't anime though D:

Only the first link was.


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> It wasn't anime though D:
> 
> Only the first link was.


Please don't tell me the rest are real.

Please, no. ;;


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> Please don't tell me the rest are real.
> 
> Please, no. ;;


They were.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 23, 2013)

anyone see the dude stick his head up a ladies snatch? buller? Buller?


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> They were.


I clicked all the links.

I regret everything.



dinosaurdammit said:


> anyone see the dude stick his head up a ladies snatch? buller? Buller?


I saw that.

And my first immediate thought was, "DICKHEAD! HAHA."


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> anyone see the dude stick his head up a ladies snatch? buller? Buller?



I think I have seen it :I


----------



## Mentova (Jun 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> anyone see the dude stick his head up a ladies snatch? buller? Buller?



SEND THAT TO ME IN A PM NOW


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> SEND THAT TO ME IN A PM NOW


And now we know Menty's fetish...


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> And now we know Menty's fetish...


_Oh dear._


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> SEND THAT TO ME IN A PM NOW




*most NSFW video of all time that ive seen so far on this thread. Do not click this- you're so overly warned. *


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *most NSFW video of all time that ive seen so far on this thread. Do not click this- you're so overly warned. *



this isn't the first time I saw a vid like this

shit's insane yo


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> this isn't the first time I saw a vid like this
> 
> shit's insane yo




a kid could cartwheel outa there


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *most NSFW video of all time that ive seen so far on this thread. Do not click this- you're so overly warned. *


This is the reality of unbirthing fetishists.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> This is the reality of unbirthing fetishists.




in my will it states burn my computer in an incinerator after death. I am trying to spare the NSA


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=7443b968a444224214bc*most NSFW video of all time that ive seen so far on this thread. Do not click this- you're so overly warned. *



*speechless* I don't know what emotion to feel after watching that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 23, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> *speechless* I don't know what emotion to feel after watching that.



well I got a stiff neck


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> in my will it states burn my computer in an incinerator after death. I am trying to spare the NSA


Good.



Echoshock said:


> *speechless* I don't know what emotion to feel after watching that.


I have the intense urge to sew my legs so that they will never open.

The procedure doubles as mermaid prosthesis. 



Gibby said:


> well I got a stiff neck


 That's not the only thing that's nope nope nope nope nope.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *most NSFW video of all time that ive seen so far on this thread. Do not click this- you're so overly warned. *



I'm not sure I should click that or not.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I'm not sure I should click that or not.


nope.


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> well I got a stiff neck



Ha!



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I'm not sure I should click that or not.



Double nope from me too.


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 23, 2013)

Ahh double post!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> That's not the only thing that's nope nope nope nope nope.



MY BUTT?


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> And now we know Menty's fetish...


At long last.

Now Ozzie's turn with the crush.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jun 23, 2013)

Yikes. I can't believe how much in bad tastes this thread is, but I'm not suprised that a thread would have such sexual items in prominence. These days, furry seems to require reproduction of a more bestial sort, and any item with the animal/human hybrids without the reproduction is considered a child's cartoon and outside of the fandom. As for the subject of this thread, as long as people wish to see items like that, they shall continue to exist.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *most NSFW video of all time that ive seen so far on this thread. Do not click this- you're so overly warned. *


I don't think I've ever laughed more at fake porn. 
Thank you, you just made my day.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *most NSFW video of all time that ive seen so far on this thread. Do not click this- you're so overly warned. *


  O jesus i was going to come and post i'd enjoy stuff like this but just noooo........ 
This curbed my curiousity clicks for a few days.


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> MY BUTT?


Yes, your butt.

I always talk about people's butts.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 23, 2013)

Holy Moses. At the time of writing this there are more FAF users viewing this thread than there are guests. That's rare.


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Holy Moses. At the time of writing this there are more FAF users viewing this thread than there are guests. That's rare.


That's the magic of NSFW.


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> That's the magic of NSFW.


There was nothing magic about that last link.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> And now we know Menty's fetish...



That is not my fetish. I just have a fucked up sense of humor. :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> At long last.
> 
> Now Ozzie's turn with the crush.


OOOOHHH OZZY


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> There was nothing magic about that last link.


To someone out there, it is more magical than Dumbledore's closet.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 23, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> There was nothing magic about that last link.



It'd be magic if someone pulled a bunny out of it.


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It'd be magic if someone pulled a bunny out of it.


 
Oh god that makes it even worse!


----------



## BRN (Jun 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It'd be magic if someone pulled a bunny out of it.



A bunny, gas receipts, tomorrow's lunch, a swiss army knife and a spare scooter tyre


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 23, 2013)

SIX said:


> A bunny, gas receipts, tomorrow's lunch, a swiss army knife and a spare scooter tyre



and muh diq


----------



## BRN (Jun 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> and muh diq



Whatever you're into, sport.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 23, 2013)

SIX said:


> Whatever you're into, sport.



That's right

I'm a gold medallist for the BME Pain Olympics


----------



## Mentova (Jun 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> At long last.
> 
> Now Ozzie's turn with the crush.


It is not my fetish. >:C

And I know who it is! ;D


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> It is not my fetish. >:C
> 
> And I know who it is! ;D



tell us both


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jun 23, 2013)

What manner of witchcraft is this?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> tell us both



Alright

Her crush is

*USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 23, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Her crush is
> 
> *USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*



Corto?


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 23, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't think I've ever laughed more at fake porn.
> Thank you, you just made my day.



The disturbing thing is that there are people who put just as big things inside of them for real :I


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Corto?


I thought that was a given :I


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 23, 2013)

C'mon guys.

It was obviously me.

:V


----------



## Mentova (Jun 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> C'mon guys.
> 
> It was obviously me.
> 
> :V


I think that it is all of us!

Edit: I tried asking her a bunch of times and she wouldn't even tell me in private :C


----------



## Kirra-The-Cat (Jun 23, 2013)

Why did i have to Click all of the links...  



Echoshock said:


> There was nothing magic about that last link.




and what wud be magically was a unicorn barfing rainbows  after flying out then catching on fire and turning into a car then driving away and hitting a gas Station and it exploding and after that a new born god was left on the ground


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 23, 2013)

This thread...just...just this thread.


----------



## Kirra-The-Cat (Jun 23, 2013)

catilda lily said:


> This thread...just...just this thread.



Where you scared? XD


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, that escalated quickly.

Post moar.


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 24, 2013)

Kirra-The-Cat said:


> Why did i have to Click all of the links...



What will the guys at PRISM think when they look through your browsing history.


----------

